# substrate?



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

hello everybody, i know you have seen this thread 1000 times, but i have to ask, im changing my substrate in my 20 gallon tank, i have sand now, it does have many plants in it that are doing well, my italian val multiplys very quickly, i must have 25 runners off of it, i want to change it to eco, or seachem, my question is, what is the best to use, i have a muda piranha in it and as soon as i change it, he has to go back in there, ive had him for 3 years now, and the plants about 6 months, i wont behaving co2 for a long time so what is the best substrate, and which liquid firts should i use? should i use firts. that i can put right into the subtrate? i am kinda lost when it comes to that because ive seen so many defferent ways to do it, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I have straight Eco complete in my tanks and all my plants grow like weeds in it. It's great at holding nutrients and looks very natural too. I've used seachem flourite in the past and didnt like it as much. But everyone has their preferences. If you use Eco complete try to add more plants. Not sure what to add because Ive heard pirannhas will eat many plants. You would have to look up the other plants they will stay away from because i honestly am not sure. As for ferts I have used the seachem line with much success. I recently switched to dry ferts and am seeing good results so far.


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

i think im going with eco complete, my piranha doesnt mess with my plants at all, at worse he just stirs up the substrate a little, he loves the cover, because beore i added the plants, he had no spots to hide, so hes loving life, i just wanted better growth out of my plants, i think this could be the answer, thanks trigger


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Any time


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

has anybody ever used this substrate from aquiriumplants.com? also there ferts? they say that they work better than eco- or sechem, any insight would be apreciated


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Never used it. Is it a soil based substrate or clay or volcanic stone like Eco or florite?


----------

